# Q for those who tamed their not-handraised budgie



## Nika (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm wondering if budgies that become tame easier share certain personality traits BEFORE you start taming/training process?

How was your budgie when you began taming him/her?

(Bitting, skittish, flying away, panicking in a cage, ignoring you, interested, etc, etc)

Start with: 
Gender:
Approx age:
By himself in a cage or housed with other budgies?

Please share your thoughts but make it short and on topic. Will be easier to summarize this discussion 
Thanks.


----------



## MidnightIris (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Nika, that's a really interesting question, I think I understand what you're asking.
The thing is, baby budgie's personalities aren't fully formed when you get them. They're a new life and just like with us their experiences and interactions with others will help mold their personalities and affirm them to what they become. We are natural predators to them so unless they were hand reared and kept with human handling as a regular thing I think all budgies will be afraid of us and nervous to begin with until we prove to them they can trust us. _I'm _nervous whenever I meet another human. :lol:

When I first got my first budgie, Budd, he was: About 11 weeks old (roughly), male, single housed budgie, from a big boxed pet store. Budd was absolutely terrified of hands, I think when the lady took him out of the cage at the pet store she traumatized him, and whenever other workers put their hands in to get a budgie I'm sure it scared them each time. When I first got him for the first few days he's stay near the bottom of the cage or on a perch just being silent and like thinking why am I here. Until he began to warm up and I would talk to him more and get him used to my presence and voice.

When I got my second budgie Ollie, he was about the same age as Budd, 11ish weeks from a pet store and it was over a year since Budd had died. Ollie was very much like Budd except he isn't terrified of hands and likes a head/cheek scratch and seems to be more cuddly, where as Budd didn't like being touched anywhere on his body. Ollie was quite nervous as Budd was and it took him longer to warm up to me because I wasn't as committed to the taming process because I was grieving over Budd.

When I got Daisy, she around the same age and from the same pet store, but it was hours before I arrived home with her, I was at my boyfriends house for a while. And she was already chirping even though she wasn't comfortable. Actually, she was chirping when she was still in the cardboard box lol. She was a little different to them. Her and Ollie bonded very quickly and so after they developed their relationship I was able to grow one with each of them and still am.

I hope I answered your question. Just remember to factor in your own behaviour when bonding with your budgie because that will be a major impact on how they are, too.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I have never tamed any of my budgies but I believe that once you get to know traits of a budgie, it's possible to pick one from a pet store that has not been hand raised that will tame easier than others. 
And I think that while you can likely pick certain traits that are present in a lot of birds, I think that most likely all birds can be tamed with the right amount of work. It's not only going to be reliant on your bird's personality, but the person working with the birds as well. It's an interesting discussion and I hope you get what you're looking for from it.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Interesting discussion idea, Nika  

My girl is Mallorn, she's five now (will be six this December) and she's been a solo budgie her entire life.

I began actively taming my girl her when she began showing interest in me and had stopped being nervous when I was near the cage. (It was a long time ago, but by my best reckoning it must have been 2 months after I got her, at least)

When I first got her, though, she was extremely nervous around new people and objects, very skittish, and very quiet as well. She was somewhat tame around a year and a half years old (was comfortable with standing on my hand, coming out to fly around, etc.) but it's only been in the past three years or so that we've developed a true bond. Now, she's a totally different bird-- loves meeting new people, very loud and jubilant, is curious and active.


----------

